# Nerf war leaves frogs MIA



## Bluestar (Apr 13, 2011)

So the wife and I came home the other night to find that one of our 20H tanks' door was spider-webbed, courtesy of kids having a nerf war. Apparently my son missed the babysitter with the nerf grenade, and the tank took the hit

I started to tape the door to keep it in one piece to remove it. While I was working, the door shattered, and glass went everywhere on the tank floor. I pulled all the big pieces of glass, then tried to find the frogs and pull them so I could cleanup/fix tank. These guys pretty much hide all the time, except my one known male, which calls daily from the same brom. 

To make a long story short, I only managed to find 1 of the 4 frogs, and I'm beginning to worry a bit. The found frog was put into one of my quarantine tubs while the tank was repaired. I pulled everything except 1x brom at the top of the tank (rooted and pupping already), pulling leaf litter 1 leaf at a time, hunting for the missing frogs. I even removed all the substrate a handful at a time, spreading it out to make sure a frog didn't get buried/scooped up by accident. All the plants that were pulled were put into an empty 10 gallon tank that was sealed, just in case I missed a frog in a plant.
I never found them. 

I fixed the tank and replanted, and was waiting for a few days before reintroducing the vent in the quarantine tank. On the third morning, I came home from work to hear my male vent calling, but from inside the tank! 
I searched high and low and couldn't find any other frogs in the tank besides him. So now I'm up to 2 out of 4, but still stressing.

I'm wondering if the calling vent in the 20H tank is a sign that the other 2x missing frogs are also still in the tank? Or is he just looking for some nookie?

Also, is there anything I can do to embolden them? 


Thanks


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

You'd be surprised how well a frog can hide in a vivarium - I would not be surprised if one or both of the other frogs show up. 

Typically, most frogs can become more bold as they are and/or start breeding. Placing a bit of banana at the front of the vivarium, to act as a feeding station, can also make them more visible.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Good luck! I bet they are just hiding really well by the sound of it lol.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Male frogs will call if they are alone... how else do they entice females to join them in new spots... 

Since you left the bromeliad in the tank, I wouldn't be surprised if they took refuge down in the axils which is why you couldn't find them. 

Ed


----------



## Bluestar (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, I was hoping that was the case.

Ed, thanks for answering my stupid question about the male frog calling.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thumbnails and Pumilio can go way down deep in the broms. So far that you would swear there's nothing in there. I have a friend that used to peel his broms, like a banana, down to nothing, when he was "harvesting" his vivs.
Good luck! I hope they turn up.


----------

